# My Altolamprologus calvus collection... and a few others ;)



## uwoeric (Jun 8, 2010)

Ever since I was hooked on Altolamprologus calvus last year I've been travelling all through the GTA collecting them. For nice specimens they are worth every penny .

Now that I've got my new tank and spiffy T5 lighting, I finally have a setup worthy of my fish!

Hopefully one day I'll be able to spawn my own calvus. Breeding is easy but raising the fry is a long and tricky process.

More pics can be found at --> http://img405.imageshack.us/i/img2149jh.jpg


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

One of my favs too. And i dont even have one . lol Awesome shots though.


----------



## rich (May 22, 2010)

awsome collection ..looking good


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

THose things have such interesting faces, they look like people with fish bodies....

A Shark's Tale...?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing calvus and thanks for sharing


----------



## uwoeric (Jun 8, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> THose things have such interesting faces, they look like people with fish bodies....
> 
> A Shark's Tale...?


Yeah they kinda do eh ?

I just love these fish... they look like they should be really mean and nasty but they never pick on other fish in the tank and are seldom aggressive to one another. However, when picked on, they certainly are able to defend themselves and show the other fish how badass they can be.

I think I was so drawn to them in the first place because we have the same temperament, haha...


----------

